
Visual Studio 2015 Update 2 - T-A
https://www.visualstudio.com/news/vs2015-update2-vs
======
kpeel
I hope I'm not reading this wrong... But is the new "C# Interactive Window" a
C# REPL? That would be amazing.

~~~
daigoba66
It's actually been there since Update 1.

~~~
sea6ear
Thanks for this.

It was a welcome surprise to go to View->Other Windows and see this. I'll have
to update soon to the new version to see the additional features it's gained.

------
kelvin0
Anyone have worked with Cordova? What are the uses cases where I could
envision using it (pros, cons)? As I understand it's used to package a Web App
into a Mobile specific bundle for deployment?

~~~
polskibus
I used it to repackage an asp mvc angular app onto mobile. Fairly poor
experience, like problems with starting up the emulators, etc. You end up
writing a lot of gulp scripts to do the conversion - all manual work. I had to
convert from old style csproj app onto Cordova that uses project.json scheme -
quite tedious if you ask me.

~~~
kelvin0
How was the performance? Was it close to Native for your users?

~~~
polskibus
The app was fairly simple, we had glitches but they were related to angular
and not Visual Studio specific

------
dvcc
So it looks like they still won't be supporting ES6 module imports, which just
screws everything up when trying to do anything with js. Sad to see.

~~~
AaronFriel
It looks like they're working on it and it's supported in the latest Node
Tools releases?
[https://github.com/Microsoft/nodejstools/issues/77#issuecomm...](https://github.com/Microsoft/nodejstools/issues/77#issuecomment-174141628)

~~~
dvcc
I think that is just for the NTVS plugin but VS itself still does not:
[https://visualstudio.uservoice.com/forums/121579-visual-
stud...](https://visualstudio.uservoice.com/forums/121579-visual-
studio/suggestions/7017377-support-for-es6-modules)

~~~
WorldMaker
The release notes point to a switch to "Salsa" for JS intellisense. Salsa is
based on the TS intellisense service (it is run by the TS intellisense
service) and the same one used these days by VS Code. At least what I've seen
in VS Code, Salsa seems fine with ES2015 import syntax and intellisense. (That
said, almost all of my code is TS, so I'm not sure I've hit any specific use
cases you are particularly looking for support in.)

~~~
dvcc
Did the update today and gave it a try but it looks like it still complains on
the imports, but JSX parsing did still improve at least!

------
vetinari
Is an ISO for offline update available at all? Microsoft surely makes it hard
to find.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
You can reach it at [https://www.visualstudio.com/downloads/download-visual-
studi...](https://www.visualstudio.com/downloads/download-visual-studio-vs)

Use the menu on the left of the page and select ISO.

~~~
vetinari
Oh, great, they updated the installation isos, thanks.

------
daxfohl
Have they fixed the bug that causes it to hang when updating a project file
from outside of VS? (e.g. `git checkout x` from the command line)?

~~~
ygra
Do you use ReSharper? Because in large solutions it's usually that which
causes the hang on project changes for me.

~~~
daxfohl
I don't, but here's the issue on connect, for whatever that's worth. Quite a
number of repros:
[https://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/Feedback/Details/...](https://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/Feedback/Details/1377925)

------
nly
Takes an age to install for a mere 6 GB (minimal).

~~~
grokys
This version actually installed a _lot_ faster than the last update for me.
Still kinda slow but not half-a-day slow.

~~~
pcunite
Where you able to find the SHA1 for the ISO download?

~~~
grokys
No, I just did the online update.

------
ChristianGeek
Note that there's a bug with C++ projects that causes update 2 to crash
repeatedly. Microsoft has acknowledged it and says they're working on a fix.
It has something to do with accessing managed code.

------
Pxtl
I'm a little sad to read very little improvement in the raging dumpster-fire
that is SQL Server Data Tools.

------
johnhattan
Looks like the update is for both 2015 Enterprise and 2015 Community.

------
pcunite
Excellent. Need to update the SHA1 values.

~~~
joshka
SHA1 values from MSDN. I haven't checked these personally, but I imagine this
is automated on there.

TFS Update 2: 520461A14118C744358A18662C49E08BD35EA0E8

VS Update 2: 269FA5FE823263718DA056D465BF8EB19C87ECD8

VS Pro with Update 2: 68FA2C4406D681FCBB0772D96233540FF194E938

VS Ent with Update 2: C966B61E4E35210C7C186D4EC1A0450B0A0FBF9C

